# how to change the lights on a antec nine-hundred



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello, i am looking at changing my antec nine-hundred's case lights to a darker green instead of the blue. Does anyone know how i can go about doing this?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Simply replace the three 120mm fans with fans of a different LED color. Should cost about $10-15 per fan.


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

i am looking at improving my sodering skills to...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, but no soldering required (to my knowledge)--just a phillips head screwdriver and some new fans. You see, solder and plastic don't mix well. :wink:


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209012

all you need is three of these


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Or these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103062


----------

